# .:MY Hair Tutorial:. *Pictures*



## michal_cohen (Jan 26, 2007)

i cant see any pic'


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome tutorial Carla! Thanks so much! My hair would never hold that look no matter how much product I put in it!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 26, 2007)

pics wont show for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 26, 2007)

i can't see anything either


----------



## LVA (Jan 26, 2007)

i don't see any pics either, but the steps are very clear. Thanx


----------



## lynnda (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't see either!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 26, 2007)

Me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 26, 2007)

So pretty! I'd try it if I didn't have short hair. Thanks for the TUT!


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 26, 2007)

I also cant see any pics, just little boxes with X's in them. But your steps are really detailed!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jan 26, 2007)

Whenever I click on an image it sends me to a blank page that states : FORBIDDEN.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I cannot see the pics.


----------



## semantje (Jan 26, 2007)

thats a great tut! thanks for doing this!


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 26, 2007)

If you click the link and refresh again, the image shows up.

Good tut, btw!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 26, 2007)

cant see the pics =[


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 26, 2007)

i can see them now

wow great job

i lovvvvvvvvvvve your hair


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 26, 2007)

the pics show but they're like XXXL

lol all i can see is the final product and that looks great


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 26, 2007)

your hair looks really nice!!! Thanks for the great tut!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 27, 2007)

lol yeah i can see them now but they are huge so i can only see the final result. it look's great. thanx for doing a tut.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 27, 2007)

Not only do you look beautiful but you resemble Cameron Dias


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 27, 2007)

You look GORGEOUS, girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the tut!

I'm definitely going to try this!


----------



## Saje (Jan 27, 2007)

Great tutorial and great hair! I do some of the stuff you already mentioned but I will try the others for sure (especially the mousse part ... since I have some and I didnt know when to use it).


----------



## Annia (Jan 27, 2007)

I love the tut!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## toxicity (Jan 27, 2007)

wow thanks for this, i always try new ways to keep my curls to stay and i will definitely try this out! by the way, your hair is beautiful and i love the color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 27, 2007)

I can see the pics now..thanks for the tut but I dont like extension hair! did you use extension? or just to show us how we do the tut!

anyway I love the tut really helpful for doing that look with "pics" it make it more easy =]


----------



## Shelley (Jan 27, 2007)

Great tutorial! You are gorgeous and have great hair, love the color.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 27, 2007)

wow. The finished product looks absolutely gorgeous.

I agree with some of the other posters though, I can only see one side of the tutorial images, but they're really big. Hmm.

Anyway, great job, I wish my hair looked like that!


----------



## izza (Jan 27, 2007)

Beautiful style. Thank you very much.


----------



## katrosier (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tut! Your hair is gorgeous


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 27, 2007)

yay i can see the pics now. you have such gorgeous hair, thanks for the tutorial i'd love to do my hair lke that


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 27, 2007)

You have gorgeous hair Carla! Thanks for taking the time to share your tutorial with us! I can see the pictures, but maybe Tony or Leony can resize them.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought they were extensions very pretty though how long is the real hair?


----------



## anjanasadil (Jan 27, 2007)

WOW, that was an awesome tut! i'm definetely going to try it! its so easy. i love your tip about using different sized curling irons, i mean it makes sense because it gives your hair a more natural look all over. i love it!! thanks!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 27, 2007)

wooooooooow! nice tutorial, you have a long and beautiful hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 27, 2007)

very nice tut. your hair looks really good.


----------



## mintesa (Jan 27, 2007)

cool! tanx for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jan 28, 2007)

Your hairs so pretty (instantly jealous).


----------



## jenfer (Jan 28, 2007)

I can only see PART of the pics... likes the arm or the curling iron. lol.


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.. I'll have to try that out now.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 28, 2007)

Awesome tut,love the final result,u got gorgeous hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maja (Jan 28, 2007)

That's just gorgeous! Thank you for doing the tut!


----------



## Ireland (Jan 28, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Jan 28, 2007)

oh my gosh!! your hair is soooooooooo pretty~~~~ i love it. I'll have to give this a try~


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 28, 2007)

Your hair looks amazing!!! Thanx for the great tut!!!!


----------



## Shanelle (Jan 29, 2007)

Omgosh your so pretty! I loveee the hair! =)


----------



## laura112 (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for posting, you're so pretty!


----------



## coromo (Feb 2, 2007)

your hair looks really nice!!! Thanks


----------



## ExGirlfriend (Feb 2, 2007)

whoa your hair is gorgeous! that was awesome!


----------



## misstee (Feb 4, 2007)

your hair is beautiful.

thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Andi (Feb 4, 2007)

wow thank you so much for doing this. I will have to get a 1inch curling iron sometime and try this!


----------



## Geek (Feb 4, 2007)

I would make the pics a little smaller  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Nice tut tho


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 4, 2007)

I think it looks great and you are beautiful!


----------



## OneSweetyPie (Feb 4, 2007)

Aww i can only c part of the pics =(

Nevertheless, the ending pic is really pretty.


----------



## jaimeecakes (Feb 5, 2007)

im totally trying that! i LOVE curls but i have such a hard time getting my hair to hold it and look good. hopefully this works cause your hair looks awesome!


----------



## jckim143 (Feb 5, 2007)

Your hair looks gorgeous! Thanx for the tutorial.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 5, 2007)

Great Tut.


----------



## deadbychocolate (Feb 5, 2007)

love the tut!! will def try it out!! thanks.


----------



## la_moni (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks for posting. I always wanted to know how to get my hair like that and now i will try it. You look really pretty in your final pic.


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 7, 2007)

wow, you look like jessica simpson


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 8, 2007)

wow thanx ...i will do it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MozKitten (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice tutorial! Your hair is so so pretty!!! It makes me want my long hair back!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 8, 2007)

youre gorgeous an this is a great tut im gonna try it on friday xo!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 8, 2007)

great tut, I wish pics were smaller though cause it's hard to see.. great descriptions to the photos too, thank you so much for doing this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zombies8myheart (Feb 8, 2007)

wow your hair is amazing, i'm gonna try it out!


----------



## neat102 (Mar 5, 2007)

I can only see parts of the picture


----------



## rakshana (Mar 6, 2007)

ma hair is naturally curly, i was told my one lady that i must use a curling iron as it helps keep my hair in style. It does work. Curly hair flies in the wind and it looks really messy. I curl my hair with a curling iron (not much) just to make it stay at place. It does look neat!!


----------



## abridget (Mar 8, 2007)

wow, your hair looks amazingly shiny and healthy. I've heard it's best to have product in your hair when heat styling to protect it, so if you're using lots of mousse that must be protecting it from holding it in the iron so long? Do you have any idea how many seconds you're doing this? I want to grow my hair out now so I can wear it like this! You look like such a sweetheart and thank you for sharing. I'm putting mousse on my shopping list now - I threw out a can of biolage mousse I'd had forever when I moved because I thought I'd never use mousse.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 8, 2007)

Whoa you look like some celebrity on the final pic!!! Great tutorial, thanks!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 10, 2007)

I love it! thanks for sharing the tutorial.

And you look just as good as a celebrity, if not better.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aisha087 (Mar 10, 2007)

great steps! you explain it very well!


----------



## isabela21 (Mar 12, 2007)

i sooo love the hair! i think i have found a hairstyle for my college graduation! i am sooooo style impaired when it comes to recreating hairstyles..but i am definitly going to try this one till i get it right! thanx!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 12, 2007)

cute hair, i love curling my hair. my hands already naturally curly but the curls i have are nowhere near as beautiful as the ones created by the curling iron.


----------



## beautynista (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome tut!!!


----------



## olsonhoyt (Mar 13, 2007)

What a pretty hairstyle....It's great!


----------



## lil_b_girl_16 (Mar 14, 2007)

pretty


----------



## breathless (Mar 14, 2007)

thats a great tut! i need to do something with my long hair. and, this is it! =]]


----------



## loree85 (Mar 17, 2007)

Aww, it's so cute! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## mini me (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome tutorial! Thanks for doing it...

i love your hair...so pretty and so are you


----------



## potatoe (Mar 27, 2007)

wow your final result is gorgeous&lt;3


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 13, 2007)

wow awesome!! thanxxxxxx


----------



## babiiashley (Apr 14, 2007)

Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LaItaliana (Apr 22, 2007)

cute but too much work. i suck with a curlin iron so be glad u a beast with it


----------



## carolicious (Apr 24, 2007)

all the pictures are kind of cut off.. i only see your arms.. but I do see the final product and can i say.. YOU ARE SOOO GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------

